# Tivo Plex playback



## kdawgnc (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello, I just got my Tivo Bolt, pretty cool so far...
I have a problem thought, I have some 1080p x264 mkv files that will play on a web browser from a PC (Chrome browser and Opera Browser), and they will also play from my Samsung Smart TV. Why would they not play on my Bolt? Other 1080 x264 mkv files play fine.


I'm not sure what all information is needed, so here's an over view.

AMD quad core APU 8 GB RAM FreeNAS 9.3STABLE Connected via Ethernet
Plexmediaserver	Plugin 0.9.12.19.1537

Samsung TV UN48H6350 Plex TV 2.003 Connected via Ethernet

TiVo (TiVo TCD849000) Plex TV 2.4.36 Connected via Ethernet


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

kdawgnc said:


> Hello, I just got my Tivo Bolt, pretty cool so far...
> I have a problem thought, I have some 1080p x264 mkv files that will play on a web browser from a PC (Chrome browser and Opera Browser), and they will also play from my Samsung Smart TV. Why would they not play on my Bolt? Other 1080 x264 mkv files play fine.
> 
> I'm not sure what all information is needed, so here's an over view.
> ...


Lots of issues since the last TiVo update. Check a few threads down for the Plex thread.


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hilbe said:


> Lots of issues since the last TiVo update. Check a few threads down for the Plex thread.


Here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534975


----------



## kdawgnc (Dec 12, 2015)

I saw that post while looking for an answer, but thanks for the heads up.

I too wrote Margret, but have not heard anything back. 75% of my contenet will play on the Bolt, but the rest won't All plays fine on the Samsung smart TV. It's not a deal breaker to me, but makes me wonder why it's happening and if there is anything I can do to resolve.


----------

